# problems with my rome 390/bosses



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

same problem here.. I think its design failure imho. they should have made it simpler with less moving parts. its annoying as fuck when snow gets in there and cant lock it back.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

earl_je said:


> same problem here.. I think its design failure imho. they should have made it simpler with less moving parts. its annoying as fuck when snow gets in there and cant lock it back.


ya that's another issue that ive been having problems with...half the time i cant even tighten them with an allen key when im on the mtn...

everything about the binding is great...comfy straps, adjustability...but for people who ride with forward lean, its a deal breaker, i could get rome to send me more highbacks, im not really sure if it will fix the problem though.


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I had that problem with my 390's the last time out. The highback adjustment know kept coming loose for whatever reason and I had to start checking it after each chair ride to make sure it was in the right position. One time I forgot, and ice built up in the slot and it wouldn't close.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Ask Rome for the OLDER style hiback adjusters that were on the 2007 and older 390s and targas.... Much more reliable.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't own these and only looked at pics. 
Is there a way to stick a plasitc piece or something to keep in the channel so that the allen head is a secondary retainer and the item blocking the channel is actually keeping the forward lean. 
I hope I explained it correctly, just a thought...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

It's terrible to hear about the design flaws now inherent in Rome's current production line. I've been riding, and still ride Rome Targas since 2009 and those bindings have been rock solid. I was looking to pick up a pair of 390s this year, but with the paint issues and the forward lean adjuster constantly coming loose, I may have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

DC5R said:


> It's terrible to hear about the design flaws now inherent in Rome's current production line. I've been riding, and still ride Rome Targas since 2009 and those bindings have been rock solid. I was looking to pick up a pair of 390s this year, but with the paint issues and the forward lean adjuster constantly coming loose, I may have to look elsewhere.


i think the 09s still have the same adjuster as the current bosses/targas


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the 2011 Rome targas and have the same issue. One of them actually broke off cause I was riding with it side ways and didnt know. I used duct tape to keep them in place as a quick, ghetto fix


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

jliu said:


> I have the 2011 Rome targas and have the same issue. One of them actually broke off cause I was riding with it side ways and didnt know. I used duct tape to keep them in place as a quick, ghetto fix


...why didnt i think of that lol...that would probably do it.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> This is also an issue with the Targa this year. Vibration is causing the screw to back out. I have talked to Rome about the issue and in my opinion they should use a nylon thread insert like those Nylock nuts or machine the screw with slightly over sized threads. An easy fix for your current problem is to fully remove the screw and coat the threads with the soft blue Loc-Tite. I have not looked closely at the new 390 boss, but I believe it is an easy thing to just fully unscrew that allen head screw to exposes the threads.


the problem is when i tighten the hex screw...it only goes so tight until it loosens up again (i could be screwing it in for 10 minutes straight and it still wouldnt be tight)...i think the threading is either stripped or the nut itself is improperly placed...both highbacks are like this...


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would say something is stripped inside. :dunno: I was able to tighten my wife's madisons and she has not had an issue with them loosening up.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

there's seems to be a piece of paper or paper gasket in between the nut and the highback itself...its all wet and stuff and kind of misplaced now...if i had to remark about worksmanship/quality...it would be right there...ill try to take shot of it when i get home.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Unowned said:


> there's seems to be a piece of paper or paper gasket in between the nut and the highback itself...its all wet and stuff and kind of misplaced now...if i had to remark about worksmanship/quality...it would be right there...ill try to take shot of it when i get home.


Hey Unowned,

Super sorry to hear about the troubles with your forward lean adjustors. Have you checked the bolts to see if they have any blue loctite left on them? This could solve your problem with the bolt loosening. We do apply blue loctite to all of our hardware, but over time it can rub off, so reapplying it can help. Just make sure it's completely dry before replacing the bolt.

Another option is to remove the spring that is between the forward lean block and the highback. This spring makes it easier to change the forward lean on the fly, but if you remove it, it'll allow you to tighten the block more securely. It won't be as easy to change while riding, but if you just set it once and forget it, that may be a better option at this point.

What you're seeing inside the highback is a separator that keeps the t nut from punching through the EVA foam on the highback. This is also what keeps the t nut from coming out of the track that allows you to change the forward lean. You also may benefit from a new bolt altogether, if indeed its stripped or the t nut is stripped.

As always we're more than happy to help you out with any problems you've got. The best way to reach us is via email at ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com.

Let us know if there's anything else we can do for you.

-Rome SDS


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Unowned,
> 
> Super sorry to hear about the troubles with your forward lean adjustors. Have you checked the bolts to see if they have any blue loctite left on them? This could solve your problem with the bolt loosening. We do apply blue loctite to all of our hardware, but over time it can rub off, so reapplying it can help. Just make sure it's completely dry before replacing the bolt.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the detailed response as well as the promptness/helpfulness of the support team at Rome for replacing parts (got parts, no questions asked)...

I looked at the highback locking mechanism again...i've tried taking out the spring and using the hex screw only into the t-nut...however, ive found that the t-nut inside the highback keeps rotating. Therefore, neither the t-nut nor the screw are actually stripped,which is good, but im not actually sure how to keep the t-nut from spinning, as this prevents the hex screw from truly tightening...

the seperator...whatever it is made of...i found a lot of wetness/moisture in there...i think if owners are not meticulous with wiping away ice/snow (like me) after riding, it will degrade that seperator...just saying.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Unowned

It appears that the t-nut is subject to spinning when the adjustor is overtightened. There is a channel that it slides up and down in that is built into the highback, but if it is overtightened it can strip away the plastic, causing it to spin. We're aware of this issue, but it's not exactly a quick fix, unfortunately. To prevent this, you can adjust the forward lean to a slightly different setting than it is at (either a little more or a little less) and tighten the bolt until it becomes tight, but do not over tighten. Similarly to how you can over tighten mounting hardware and cause damage to your board, the same applies to our forward lean and the highbacks. Really cranking on it will cause the t-nut to spin like that. We can get you replacement high backs again, as well, as another option. 

In regards to the separator, it's also there to eliminate any friction between the EVA foam and the t-nut, making adjustment easier. Since it's coated (laminated might be a good word to describe it), water or snow shouldn't really be an issue.

Hope that clears things up a bit, if you've got any other questions just shoot us an email and we'll get right back to you.

-Rome SDS


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with my 2011 Rome Arsenals, which I believe have the old 390 highbacks. It doesn't happen very often though, maybe every couple days or so. So, it's not a big deal. I'll just try and tighten them. 

But, it's very nice to see a Rome rep responnd in not only this problem thread, but almost every thread I've seen someone have an issue with any Rome product. This is why I'm even more confident in Rome as a company. And my next board will be an Artifact. Nice to see personal feedback from a company.

Also, yes my paint on one of my highbacks has almost all chipped off but I know it was from a bail where it got torqued way way hard. I'm just glad the highback itself didn't break as hard of a crash it was. But, to the rep, why don't you just use colored plastic and have it shined up? Would solve the paint issues.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I have been having the same problem with my 390's as well so its good to know I have some options.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

ROME: Please re-design your lean adjusters ASAP, either to completely new ones or to the 2007 type ones. Fix that and your paint chip issues and you're gonna eliminate most of the negative rome binding posts here. 

On another note your 2013 Mob Bosses look amazing.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

604al said:


> ROME: Please re-design your lean adjusters ASAP, either to completely new ones or to the 2007 type ones. Fix that and your paint chip issues and you're gonna eliminate most of the negative rome binding posts here.
> 
> On another note your 2013 Mob Bosses look amazing.


was just thinking of posting the same statement to Rome. I love the bindings but the lean adjustment definitely need to be re-designed..


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

my 2007 390s haven't fallen apart yet


----------

